# RecipeDB - Simma's Red(ish) Ale



## zephon (15/4/11)

Simma's Red(ish) Ale  Ale - American Amber Ale  All Grain               1 Votes        Brewer's Notes 60 min mash @ 66degC60 min boil0 min hop addition was in the fermenter after about 5 days before bottling, usually I'd dry hop this amount in the keg. The bottled version lacked the same dry hop character because of this but still turned out nice.Crash chilled for 24 hours prior to bottling.Bottled with 1 carbonation drop per long neck.BeerSmith had the IBU's at 38.7.   Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      3.2 kg BB Ale Malt    1 kg Weyermann Munich I    0.35 kg Weyermann Caramunich I    0.35 kg Weyermann Carared    0.2 kg Weyermann Caraaroma       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      30 g Centennial (Pellet, 10.0AA%, 0mins)    28 g Centennial (Pellet, 10.0AA%, 5mins)    25 g Chinook (Pellet, 13.0AA%, 60mins)       Yeast     50 g DCL Yeast US-05 - American Ale       Misc     0.5 tablet Whirfloc         23L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.052 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.013 (calc)   Bitterness 41.8 IBU   Efficiency 75%   Alcohol 5.07%   Colour 29 EBC   Batch Size 23L     Fermentation   Primary 21 days   Conditioning 2 days


----------

